# Playing with Photoshop



## Thais (Sep 8, 2006)

I was playing with photoshop, based on a tutorial that I found on another website.

This is my first attempt, it is not perfect, but check out what I did:

Attachment 24844


----------



## TylerD (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed. Although I think you are very pretty without the photoshop... but that looks like a good job. There is alot of neat things you can do with photoshop. Here is a pic I did and had it photoshopped.... We blacked me out alot!!!







And here is another we did to black out the background and whiten the cards.. Sorry this is your thread I just wanna show u some neat things u can do with photoshop. If you want any help just let me know ok



. I will gladly help you .


----------



## Thais (Sep 9, 2006)

That looks neat!!!!

My fiancee is actually a graphic designer but I am way to lazy to ask him for help. LOL. So I found this tutorial online and decided to give it a try. I'll keep practicing!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 9, 2006)

I live by Photoshop!


----------



## shockn (Sep 9, 2006)

Hahah that picture is awesome Brazen!!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 9, 2006)

Thais, you did a great job for a novice!!

tyler, your pics are SMOKIN HOT!!


----------



## Thais (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live by Photoshop!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_fil...ages/MUT3A.jpg

You're good!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

Thais, Tyler, and Brunhilda, great job with the photoshop!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live by Photoshop!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_fil...ages/MUT3A.jpg

That looks amazing.

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thais, you did a great job for a novice!!

tyler, your pics are SMOKIN HOT!!





Awe thx very much





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thais, Tyler, and Brunhilda, great job with the photoshop! Thanks Lisa


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live by Photoshop!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_fil...ages/MUT3A.jpg

me 2!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 9, 2006)

im addicted to photoshop! i love love love it!

im working with my friend that does photography and i do all her editing and stuff for her...i love it

and i can do some cool stuff!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im addicted to photoshop! i love love love it! 
im working with my friend that does photography and i do all her editing and stuff for her...i love it

and i can do some cool stuff!

Right on. Its fun isnt it... some days when i have a breakout or something I will take a pic of me and photoshop it to make me feel better



but im kinda weird that way. Photoshop was a great invention. Does anyone know what this hole paint.net is... someone told me its like a free version of photoshop... It cant be as good though, becasue damn otherwise photoshop would lose all their business.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 9, 2006)

if you want a free verson of photoshop download it on lime wire, bear share, ect and get a serial code maker and regerster it like that then you can get it free

thats how I got cs2 for free


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're good!! Thank you! I love taking silly pictures and morphing them with sillier pictures!
This is my niece...pretty much my muse. I have put her in Paris, Moscow, London...

she is a nose hair from securing a cushy modeling contract...I guess someone in my family has to be rich and famous.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, very nice jobs.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2006)

how cool!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, all the photos looks great!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys are photoshop pro! I haven't managed to try it.

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you want a free verson of photoshop download it on lime wire, bear share, ect and get a serial code maker and regerster it like that then you can get it freethats how I got cs2 for free

really? I'll look it up then...by the way, I loved playing CS!


----------



## Thais (Sep 9, 2006)

I am persistent!!! I did one more and I think this one looks more natural:

Attachment 24866


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 9, 2006)

i still haven't gotten the hang of it. that pics looks great by the way, not overdone. i really need tutorials for the super technologically sloooow!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 9, 2006)

I haven't messed around w/ photoshop that much! Those pics look good, Thais


----------



## yesterday_x3 (Sep 9, 2006)

I was in the graphics club in HS

and used to spend so much time on PS

But since Ive moved for college I haven't been on it lately.

This thread has inspired me to start fooling around with it.


----------



## Becka (Sep 9, 2006)

Thais Tyler Brazen you guys're really good!

I'm inspired to play w/ photoshop again now too, i do remember it being entertaining. tooooo bad i suck at it tho!


----------



## shadowprincess (Dec 28, 2006)

just did this.. thought i'd share







and a tutorial for this that i posted on my blog... hope someone finds it useful

Paradox Of Reality: Create A Dreamy Effect For Your Pictures


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 28, 2006)

I was gonna ask why I never noticed this thread, and then I realized it was during the month I was gone LOL! Sweet pics everyone!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 28, 2006)

I used to do quite a bit of photoshop back in middle school. Apparently I was good enough to command a professional's salary for it, but I haven't done it seriously in so long. The last thing I did was a couple basic manipulations of my avatar photo, and I also linked to some wallpapers I made way back in the day.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...3/ricciwp3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...arrymorewp.jpg


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was playing with photoshop, based on a tutorial that I found on another website.This is my first attempt, it is not perfect, but check out what I did:

Attachment 24844

you look amazing you dont need that

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thais, you did a great job for a novice!!

tyler, your pics are SMOKIN HOT!!





yes they are


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 28, 2006)

_I love those. It always looks horriable when i try photoshop, so i gave up on it lol._


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 28, 2006)

I love photoshop...I took a class in college and it was sooo much fun! I realy want to buy the program, but $800 doesn't sound good to me lol


----------



## daer0n (Dec 28, 2006)

i use photoshop a lot too, i love it, i do people's makeovers with photoshop, or repair old pictures with it as well.
Here are some of my Photomanipulations:


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2006)

Uh oh! Tony spotted some real talent ^^


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use photoshop a lot too, i love it, i do people's makeovers with photoshop, or repair old pictures with it as well.

Here are some of my Photomanipulations:

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...tures/aqua.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/IMG_5315.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/IMG_5313.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/IMG_5312.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/IMG_5307.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...es/onelook.jpg

wowwwwwwwww

thoes are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wowwwwwwwwwthoes are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you very much!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh wow everyone did a wonderful job!!!

I always wanted to learn photoshop, but never really took out the time or the effort to learn it, lol


----------



## daer0n (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are some artistic ones i made one time as well:


----------



## Annia (Dec 28, 2006)

Good job everyone, looks awesome. I want photoshop now. hehe


----------



## Leony (Dec 28, 2006)

Niceeeee everyone!!!

I love Photoshop and Illustrator. I used to do those photo manipulations and stuff, but I always found myself attracted to digital drawing and creating new cute character lol.


----------



## gmg1960cd (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool pin sharp, looks like HDTV almost


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 28, 2006)

wow you guys rock!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, playing with photoshop is really fun, i used to work in a makeup studio and i used to design their business cards, we would look for pictures of models and redo their makeup and fix the backgrounds and stuff, then i started doing manipulations to fix old photos and doing people's makeup on it and stuff like that, it is amazing the stuff that you can do with it, and a bunch of plugins


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 3, 2007)

tutorial for adding lipgloss to pics

http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com/2007/...s-tutorial.html







tutorial for black and white picture with focus objects in color:

http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com/2007/...with-focus.html


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 23, 2007)

Very simple and quick tutorial to add a little oomph to pics.... this is just a very simple tut...

change your eyecolor in a snap... get smooth skin .... and some glamour with dreamy effect

http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com/2007/...th-skin-ps.html


----------



## Lauren (Jan 23, 2007)

These pics make me want to get photoshop, it looks so fun!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice Thais! Great job for your first time



I used to photoshop ALOT but I have since forgot all my skills





Everyone else posted some cool ones, too!


----------



## Saje (Jan 23, 2007)

Ah photoshop. I used to do this professionally (well I get paid to do it, so I guess thats professional) but now I'm graduating so I am focusing on my studies.

I dont have any photomanips I can share due to copyright/permission reasons but here is one of my paintings


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 24, 2007)

Whiten eyes, add lashes and add blusher

Paradox Of Reality: Whiten Eyes, Lashes N Blush [PStutorial]


----------



## Ricci (Jan 24, 2007)

Gimp Is a free version Of Photoshop thats legit


----------

